# Christmas Wine



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

What are you planning to drink with your goose / turkey / alternative meat product?

Do you subscribe to the school of thought that you should match the trimmings with a weighty syrah or bordeaux, or are you in favour of a more subtle burgundy/pinot noir that doesn't compete head-on with the food? How about sparkling shiraz? Or, a white - Condrieu perhaps?

Any particular favourites being primed for decanting?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Rossini, it is 2005 Vin Nobile Montepulciano at our end. It works as well on the table as it does in the cocktail hour. Moderately priced and pleasing to the palate, I am grateful to the local restaurant that put me onto it. Montepulciano stands up well to filet mignon and my wife's vodka rigatoni, though spicier foods would call for the shiraz discussed below.
Sparkling shiraz? I was unaware of this! Shiraz is a favorite in this house as well. Who renders the sparkling version? Happy Holidays and blessings to all! Bill


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am going to try something a little risky: an Amarone. Honey baked ham, stuffing with cranberries...I think it will work. My only fear is that someone will have turkey only and that is not going to work. I have selected 2001 San Rustico Amarone della Valpolicella Classico Vigneti del Gaso.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

On the day, we're cooking either a mini wild boar roast or a batch of poussin. Nothing fancy for seasoning. We (that is, I) will likely go for a Brunello or Cote Rotie with the boar, and it will be a last-minute decision on which red Burgundy for the birds.

My daughter is feeling proprietary toward Christmas Eve, and she's determined to cook spaghetti Bolognese. There might be something suitably Italian for that-- or I may just take a breather and go for water.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Sparkling shiraz? I was unaware of this! Shiraz is a favorite in this house as well. Who renders the sparkling version? Happy Holidays and blessings to all! Bill


Big in Australia. Try "The Black Queen" by Peter Lehman. There are others.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a Cote Rotie to try but I thought it would be wasted on the Turkey. Better with your boar. In the end, I went with a good Zind Humbrecht Riesling and a 1998 Pichon-Longueville Baron. Amarone is a good choice. Despite the protestations of wine advisors to go more delicate and pinot-based, I tend to prefer something like a full siraz, or zinfandel, or amarone indeed.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Big in Australia. Try "The Black Queen" by Peter Lehman. There are others.


Awesome, and thank you! A friend briefly expatriated to Australia, and insists on the best Australian shiraz in the house when we go out to dinner. (Ebenezer was my favorite, if I have that right.) He never mentioned the bubbly stuff, so I will have to consult. It sounds just great!
Bill


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Wine*

Gentlemen

My son turned me onto a world of inexpensive wines. This yer we has a couple Xmas. Bothe at 10 bucks a bottle. But very, very good.
From Argentinia Punto Final a Malbec, 2006. A red, comparable to a burgundy. Delicious, my friends. And for dinner a Picada 15, from Patagonia Argentinia.
These wine open my eyes to various areas, tht seel inexpensive wines, comparable to our California Shiraz, or cabernets.
I recommen both. Have a 5 bottles of each for donw the road.
Nice day


----------

